# High St Coffee Beans



## tony1970m (Nov 16, 2013)

Can I purchase descent coffee beans from a supermarket, coffee outlet or from the high st?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

For what brew method and where on the high street? Are you thinking of neros etc or an indie cafe roaster near to you...most supermarket stuff wont have a roast date so youll be unsure of the freshness. Some have codes on the bottom etc. Where are you based...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

A lot of decent cafes sell retail bags from good roasters that should be fresh. Where are you?


----------



## tony1970m (Nov 16, 2013)

I live in Epsom


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Not somewhere I'm familiar with but you could try this:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?6649-Decent-Coffee-shops-in-Epsom-Surrey


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Booths sell some ok coffee if you can get one with a expirey date 16 months (?) away.

I think they do Union beans too.


----------



## NudeCoffee (Nov 14, 2013)

You dont have to buy them on the high street, there are plenty of websites and online retailers (such as my own).


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Personally unless I can get coffee with a roast date on it , I wouldn't buy it, but it depends know desperate you are . Big brand supermarket beans ( illy. Etc ) won't be a patch on fresh roasted and rested stuff from any of the online reputable roasters people mention on here .

Beans from from Starbucks etc again are unlikely to be fresh, local cafés and roasters, well ask them. If they have a roast date then give them a go . If they now what they taste like etc and have an opinion on them then they could be good. If they look dark and oily , and sat in sunlight , then they are probably bad







....

I've tried some of booths beans( own brand ) myself , personally I thought they were stale and horrid but it's all opinion . Same goes for illy , lavazza , etc when I have been either desperate or just Intrigued to try . I wouldn't try them again .

Stale beans if used as espresso will give you gushing extractions and pour taste ( whoever you get them from. ) .


----------



## tony1970m (Nov 16, 2013)

Ok online it is then, I probably drink 3 -4 cups a day so what's the best way to buy ie weekly, monthly

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Pick a roaster , order some beans , if you like the, enough them perhaps think about a subscription. Some will do free postage over a certain weight ( rave for example ).

What brew method are you using , what kind of drink do you like , and what That you have tasted have you liked ?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I was referring more to the fact they stock Union among others.

Any store bought beans are probably past their sell by date and getting onto their useby date anyway, no matter who they were roasted by.


----------



## tony1970m (Nov 16, 2013)

I have a cherub and drink mainly flat whites, I have only purchased beans from the supermarket so have limited experience on tastes


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

tony1970m said:


> I have a cherub and drink mainly flat whites, I have only purchased beans from the supermarket so have limited experience on tastes


Do you ave a grinder?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fudge and signature blends from rave


----------



## tony1970m (Nov 16, 2013)

Yes a Mahlkonig Vario


----------



## tony1970m (Nov 16, 2013)

Fudge and signature worth giving a go?


----------



## tony1970m (Nov 16, 2013)

Had a look at rave gonna try the fudge, do I need to order the whole bean or the espresso?

Thanks


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Order the whole bean. I've tried Fudge this week and a really liked it in milk based drinks.


----------



## tony1970m (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for the help


----------

